# How do anorexics keep from fainting?



## makeupfreak72

i'm so curious, i see all these skinny actress's who are obviously anorexic, but here's my question that i want to get opinions on, how in the HELL do they keep from fainting, and how do they function? and stay alert? i'm overweight and if i skip a meal i swear i feel like i'm gonna pass out. just curious.


----------



## AtticFlower

Its not an easy task, being dehydrated plays a large roll in it. Many will stock up on vitamins to help what they are not eating naturally.


----------



## AprilRayne

THe feeling of hunger passes after about 3 days and then after that you get kind of a euphoric feeling. They're able to function because their bodies are burning itself for fuel to keep them going. Also, alot of them do eat, but just enough to keep them going! Doesn't sound like a fun life does it? Oh, and they're usually all hopped up on caffeine and diet pills too, to give them energy!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't think they all have anorexia. It's just extreme dieting.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, I agree with Simply.


----------



## farris2

And how do they keep from freezing? I dont care where they live,if youre underweight youre gonna be cold.


----------



## Saje

Wait... what and who?!

Are you positive these girls you are looking at are anorexic?


----------



## farris2

I'm talking about anyone that is underweight.I got too skinny when I was younger and I was always cold.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

I hear starbuck's and rock stars are saving people from feeling faint and tired but I don't really know. Maybe there's some supplements taken to have the basics with no carbs/fat/etc?


----------



## NYchic

Being anorexic doesn't mean you DONT eat at all 24/7. Usually they try to eat as less as possible and fill up on 0 calorie to low calorie foods like green tea, diet soda, coffee, energy drinks and eat negative calories foods once in a while like apples.


----------



## makeupfreak72

i saw "inrevention" the other day about twin girls and one was anorexic, and all she ate was a peach and coffee, she didnt eat meat, dairy products or carbs, she was 5'8" and weighed 95 lbs. she would excercise for up to 5 hrs a day, even while showering she was doing squats, it was really sad. and even after she went to rehad she lost 7 more lbs!!!! so she finally agreed to be tube fed at another facility.


----------



## Saje

I am underweight but I am far from anorexic. Dont generalize. Not every skinny person or underweight person is anorexic.


----------



## speedy

You get to the stage where you just don't get hungry anymore. I'm underweight due to illness, and I don't have any appetite at all.


----------



## Ten99

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am underweight but I am far from anorexic. Dont generalize. Not every skinny person or underweight person is anorexic. That is so true. I too am a bit underweight but I could not imagine being anorexic! Eating is one of my favorite hobbies!




On a serious note, people always comment on how skinny I am and ask me outright if I have an eating disorder. They then treat it as if it is some sort of compliment. "Oh my gosh, you are so skinny! Um, are you anorexic? I wish I was that thin!" People wouldn't make comments like that towards people of larger stature, so why make comments like that towards people of smaller stature??? Weight can be a very personal thing--you don't just have to be overweight to be sensitive about it. Granted I am only 5'1.5" tall, I wouldn't mind gaining a few pounds and some more curves along with it but have come to accept that it will be a little harder for me to gain due to my metabolism.

Really, being thin isn't all that great. Just once I would love to be able to walk into a store and grab a pair of jeans with an acutal number as a size instead of "0."

P.S. I don't mean to come across as confrontational or anything--just matter of fact.


----------



## pinksugar

I also agree with Saje, not all thin people are anorexic. My sister used to stuff herself like a pig but her metabolism was obviously really fast, so she stayed tiny.

I also think that the less you eat, the less you want. I tried to cut down how much I ate recently and I found that after a few days of feeling starving, I really wasnt hungry, and I could cope with a decent breakfast, small lunch and dinner, whereas before I felt starving if I didn't have a full hot meal for brekkie, lunch and dinner.

I'm not advocating anorexia or starving yourself, but I do think that the amount of food your body actually needs to function is a lot less than you would think.


----------



## Nick007

I remember last year i think on project runway, after the show when they do the reunion or something like that, they showed the outtakes and models were fainting left and right. One of the designers said that models passing out was a problem during that season. So maybe they do pass out, we just never see it.


----------



## han

im underweight too and im not even close to being anorexic and i never diet, i just get full real easy and dont eat much and i have lots of energy, i feel better when i dont over eat or stuff myself.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I don't know about the skinny actresses being anorexic, but I do hear lots of stories of them being hospitalized for "exhaustion". So they probably do faint...


----------



## makeupfreak72

ok first off i'm talking about "anorexia" not just skinny girls in general, obviously there are skinny girls who eat tons and are not anorexic, i GET IT, but the thread IS about anorexia. and when i say all these actress's i mean when you have seen them at healthy weights and all of a sudden you see bones and ribs, , i wonder how they keep from fainting which was my original question, regardless of HOW they got that way. didnt mean to offend the naturally skinny, it was just a question.


----------



## farris2

I never implied that anyone underweight is anorexic.


----------



## emily_3383

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok first off i'm talking about "anorexia" not just skinny girls in general, obviously there are skinny girls who eat tons and are not anorexic, i GET IT, but the thread IS about anorexia. and when i say all these actress's i mean when you have seen them at healthy weights and all of a sudden you see bones and ribs, , i wonder how they keep from fainting which was my original question, regardless of HOW they got that way. didnt mean to offend the naturally skinny, it was just a question. I agree with a April on this. Also they drink alot of liquids and so the body is tricked into being full but its different for everyone.


----------



## MissMissy

if i dont eat like every hour or hour in ahalf i feel really sick and tierd.. .. unless im asleep.. but i sleep alot.. so it might be my body making up the lost meals.. dunno.. but i couldnt do it.. i would be in the hospital in a day lol.. i would be so sick and weak.


----------



## yourleoqueen

Originally Posted by *Ten99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ....."Oh my gosh, you are so skinny! Um, are you anorexic? I wish I was that thin!" *People wouldn't make comments like that towards people of larger stature*..... Uh, yeah they do. I take it you've never been fat? LOL


----------



## AprilRayne

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh, yeah they do. I take it you've never been fat? LOL I think she was referring to people saying I wish I was that thin and are you anorexic, like it's a compliment. People don't usually come up to a heavy person and say, "Oh my gosh you are so fat, are you obese? I wish I was that fat!" Which you would not take as a compliment. When you switch the sentence around to fit a heavy person, it doesn't make any sense! People that are too thin by nature and trying to put on weight can be just as sensitive about their weight as heavy people!


----------



## yourleoqueen

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she was referring to people saying I wish I was that thin and are you anorexic, like it's a compliment. People don't usually come up to a heavy person and say, "Oh my gosh you are so fat, are you obese? I wish I was that fat!" Which you would not take as a compliment. When you switch the sentence around to fit a heavy person, it doesn't make any sense! People that are too thin by nature and trying to put on weight can be just as sensitive about their weight as heavy people! Wooo-saaaaa! Rub your ears! LOL


----------



## makeupfreak72

wow, you know what shocks me? is that we have touched some pretty controversial topics here on mut and yet anorexia sparked all kinds of defensive statements from some of you, i guess this subject is too sensitive for some? dunno why, i just want to know how skinny frail hollywood girls have all the energy to shop and run from the paparazzi, and i'm talking about the ones who OBVIOUSLY have eating disorders, EXAMPLE, amy winehouse (even though we know the drugs are a large part of it) angelina jolie, because we all know her body is not naturally that skeletal, jenna jameson is another who's body is not naturally that way, yet she has energy to party etc. i am NOT talking about the NATURALLY skinny for example, the olsen twins, (who are abviously petite girls).


----------



## Annia

Yeah, I am kind of shocked how many people try to post some topics and every one jumps in and gets off topic. I know opinions can be stated but at least keep on topic then voice your opinion, it's not hard to contribute in addition to your opinion.

And I agree it's a mix of vitamins, water/being hydrated, diet pills/energy inducing formulas &amp;c. and lots of sleep/rest.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if i dont eat like every hour or hour in ahalf i feel really sick and tierd.. .. unless im asleep.. but i sleep alot.. so it might be my body making up the lost meals.. dunno.. but i couldnt do it.. i would be in the hospital in a day lol.. i would be so sick and weak. i dont think its your body makeing up for lost meals, your metabolism slows down alot when you sleep, since you say you sleep alot it needs food to fuel it self back up to give you energy. my husband sleeps alot and eats alot and never has energy, i on the other hand suffer from insomia and i eat less than him but i have so much energy, i can sleep for 4 hours at night and you would not be able to tell by the way i bounce around. some people require less than others and dont get the same side effects if they get less sleep or food. others require more i think it has to do with our bodys that are diffrent than each other.



> wow' date=' you know what shocks me? is that we have touched some pretty controversial topics here on mut and yet anorexia sparked all kinds of defensive statements from some of you, i guess this subject is too sensitive for some? dunno why, i just want to know how skinny frail hollywood girls have all the energy to shop and run from the paparazzi, and i'm talking about the ones who OBVIOUSLY have eating disorders, EXAMPLE, amy winehouse (even though we know the drugs are a large part of it) angelina jolie, because we all know her body is not naturally that skeletal, jenna jameson is another who's body is not naturally that way, yet she has energy to party etc. i am NOT talking about the NATURALLY skinny for example, the olsen twins, (who are abviously petite girls).[/q uote']
> 
> 
> actually one of the olsen twins wasnt NATURALLY skinny, mary kate had a eating disorder, its obvious amy winehouse is petite from her drug use which is why she doesnt eat, not because shes anorexic, i dont belive angelina jolie is anorexic either though i dont know forsure i think its stress related and that shes very active, as for jenna i cant argue the fact she does look sick but from what i dont know she could be anorexic, on drugs or have aids or all of the above. i dont know the honest answer to your question so im gonna guess, people who are underweight there body dont have to work as hard as the ones that are over weight...


----------



## pinksugar

I think everyone has made some valid points. I see both issues. Makeupfreak, I hope you didn't think I was rude before, I didn't mean to be.

The only reason I might get defensive about this issue is I think that some people can be quite rude to thin people, just as they are to obese people, and having seen what my sister went through for being thin it's not a culture I encourage.

HOWEVER, I do think you had a valid question, and I think the answer is that they probably do faint. Or maybe they keep very hydrated?

Anyway ladies, please keep it nice, and I'm not directing this at anyone specific at all, I'm just saying from now on


----------



## Saje

I guess what is upsetting to me is that the OP is already assuming without a doubt that these ladies are anorexic because they are skinny now. I was a fat baby - but now I'm skinny. Or, my mom was as skinny as me when she was a teenager - but after 4 kids - not anymore.

As Han mentioned, them being skinny could be other things (drugs, stress, both?) but to assume as if it is FACT that they have an eating disorder is upsetting to me because that is what people assume I have (anorexia when I am not hungry - bulemia when they see me eating pizza or a burger) - I dont find Angelina, or Amy Winehouse to be anorexic skinny at all. Age and stress are obviously affecting Angelina (shes a goodwill ambassador who travels with 4 kids - I dont think she has time to fatten herself up) but shes not even anorexic skinny. Amy Winehouse is crack skinny - but shes not anorexic skinny.

Not only that - anorexia is not only a physical disease - it is also a mental disease. And I dont see any of the three mentioned to fall under that category. And until they come out saying "I suffered from Anorexia Nervosa" I will not assume that they do.

If I started a thread "How do obese people keep their weight on?" Because for the life of me I dont know how to do it and I am underweight - would anyone be upset? We walk around on eggshells for that topic - but could care less about how we word a topic like this and too bad for those who get upset about it?


----------



## KellyB

Anorexia is a disorder. Being just skinny or just fat is not. There is a big difference between skinny and anorexic. Anorexia does not only include skinny women. The medical community uses the term for anyone who will not eat. Anorexia Nervosa is the clinical term for the type that most of you are talking about so it's a noun not an adjective to describe someone.

We all need to be aware of others feelings here but...........the original question is "how do anorexics keep from fainting" not "how do skinny women keep from fainting". Lets keep it on topic ladies.


----------



## Saje

I believe that to truly answer this topic being that it is about anorexia - we should prob be educated about what anorexia is - so that no one assumes one or the other.

Anorexia Nervosa

NAMI | Anorexia Nervosa


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe that to truly answer this topic being that it is about anorexia - we should prob be educated about what anorexia is - so that no one assumes one or the other.
Anorexia Nervosa

NAMI | Anorexia Nervosa

I agree and that top one is a good article.....I'm going back to read the 2nd now.


----------



## Annia

I put emphasis on the fainting rather than the hollywood comments. You're right, we don't know if any of them are anorexic or bulimic but I think her question was more about how do people whom are sick keep from fainting, not who is anorexic/bulimic.

There's a lot of interesting info in those articles, let's make another thread about bulimia and anorexia to educate other members. It seems to be a popular subject and a lot of members would be interested in reading it.


----------



## AprilRayne

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wooo-saaaaa! Rub your ears! LOL What does that mean?? LOL 
My weight has been all over the charts and it seems like as soon as I get serious about losing weight, people start asking me if I'm eating enough and if I'm anorexic and when I put on weight, they're whispering about it behind my back! So I can relate to both.


----------



## Annia

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f14...ml#post1231470

Posted a thread about Anorexia Nervosa.


----------



## NYchic

You know guys that you don't have to be 80 pounds to have an eating disorder. A lot of people with eating disorders especially bulimia are average and at a normal weight. Being really thin does not mean you have an eating disorder.

And Amy Winehouse have you seen here before pictures? She definitely has an eating disorder. She is way too skinny. Angelina is like naturally skinny and was always thin. BUt Amy Winehouse she definitely has an ED/ Same with Nicole Richie, people who were normal before and then get really scary thin usually have some sort of illness/


----------



## makeupfreak72

my point exactly, only talking about anorexics, thus my comment about the show "intervention" about the girl who had "anorexia" that is why i mentioned the show because the girl was 90 lbs at 5'8" obviously "anorexic", you guys get the point, and like aprilrayne, i too have been 115 lbs, and at my height i looked like a skeleton ( i was also sleeping most of the time), and have also been 170lbs so i relate to both being skinny and being overweight, so i'm not going to walk around egg shells on the issues of it either, the people who got my thread, got it, and i thank those people for clearing me up on some stuff and for ANSWERING my original question, lol!!


----------



## amanda1210

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Being anorexic doesn't mean you DONT eat at all 24/7. Usually they try to eat as less as possible and fill up on 0 calorie to low calorie foods like green tea, diet soda, coffee, energy drinks and eat negative calories foods once in a while like apples. Exactly, and your body gets used to it after a while, and like others have said take vitamins and drink water. I dropped about 20 some lbs in a month, Id run my *ss of at the gym till i burned 1,000 cals for the day 4 times a week and eat very minimal cals and i was "fine".


----------



## Jinx

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh, yeah they do. I take it you've never been fat? LOL *just jumping in to say HEY LEO!!*-Nichole (Mermaid on "the other boards", lol!!


----------



## magosienne

well like other people said, anorexia is not just about being thin or skinny. i'd say it's more the consequence of it, but it is originally a sickness. i suppose your body get used to it in a way, but i do think those girls have health issues, and they probably do faint too (maybe not to the point of loosing consciousness, but working slowly). i've know girls who would just eat 3 mars or any other type of sweets, and then skip dinners and lunches for two days. i don't know if they were anorexic but i was just surprised they could live on with so little food (if you call that food).


----------



## Barbette

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think they all have anorexia. It's just extreme dieting.




Yes.
Anorexia looks a bit different than the average actress, isn't exactly glamarous either





I have a big past with anorexia, for ten years I have been eating disordered (I am 24 now) and finally for a few years now I can say that I no longer have anorexia, I am still struggling and have some issues of my own, but I am no longer anorexic, thankfully... It almost cost me my life twice.

I am not going to answer "how anorexics do it", that is ridiculous, how does a drug addict stay from dieing? They stay alive until they die... anorexics DO faint, but that is hardly the most worrysome thing, considering there is a big chance of infertility, organ failure, and of course all the ugly things such as hair loss, teeth falling out, all because of malnutrition. I am very lucky to have gotten my menstruation back, but it was gone for almost four years, can you imagine? It was a little miracle it got back, and I hope I will never fall down the slippery slope of anorexia, nor do I hope it for anybody else, it is a horrible horrible disease, and it will kill you in the end.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Anorexia is not just being very thin. It is an eating disorder but also a psychological disorder. You have a distorted body image and regardless how thin you are you see yourself as being overweight. Many people who are considerd anorexics are also troubled with Obsessive compulsive disorder. It is a very hard disease to control and treat. It may take years of therapy for you to see yourself as you really are. As a rule, anorexics take no solid food in the day for as long as they can, then you eat an apple or orange, eat as lightly as possible. You do stay well-hydrated with lots of water and diet drinks--that will keep you on your feet. The system goes into starvation mode and becomes used to living like that--if this continues the other systems of the body become involved and your are at a serious health risk. Anorexia is like playing Russian Roulette--beware.


----------



## Saje

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes.
Anorexia looks a bit different than the average actress, isn't exactly glamarous either





I have a big past with anorexia, for ten years I have been eating disordered (I am 24 now) and finally for a few years now I can say that I no longer have anorexia, I am still struggling and have some issues of my own, but I am no longer anorexic, thankfully... It almost cost me my life twice.

I am not going to answer "how anorexics do it", that is ridiculous, how does a drug addict stay from dieing? They stay alive until they die... anorexics DO faint, but that is hardly the most worrysome thing, considering there is a big chance of infertility, organ failure, and of course all the ugly things such as hair loss, teeth falling out, all because of malnutrition. I am very lucky to have gotten my menstruation back, but it was gone for almost four years, can you imagine? It was a little miracle it got back, and I hope I will never fall down the slippery slope of anorexia, nor do I hope it for anybody else, it is a horrible horrible disease, and it will kill you in the end.

Oh wow. Thank you for sharing. I am glad things are getting so much better for you. &lt;3


----------



## Nox

I think anorexia should be thought of as more a mental disorder than is commonly portrayed in the media. It is not sexy, glamorous, or chic. Just to note, many high fashion models are _not_ anorexics, but of course _some_ are. Most of the time, the model already had anorexic tendencies before they were "discovered", so I don't know about the argument that the industry "causes" it, but I rather believe it may "trigger" it. You can't learn how to do this stuff, it's sad when you see girls _trying_ to induce it...

Those of us who have had eating disorders know, it is not only the "thin" component, if that even is the driving one at all. It's very much tied to obsessive-complusive disorders, it may have a body dysmorphic bent to it, but alot of the times there are people going through this who know they don't look good, but they cannot stop doing it.



Babette, I am glad you have been successful in your fight. I hope you continue to be. It really sucks though to deal with the aftermath. In my case, I just dropped about $7000 for dental work, all caused by this monster, and I'm still not done.

___________________________________

___________________________________

Anyhow, my take on the actual question: How do Anorexics keep from fainting?

I think many of the extremely thin people we see in the media are not "real" anorexics, but they are "serial dieters/pill poppers". Many of them use drugs, such as DNP and Clenbuterol to achieve that look very quickly without having to do much work to get it. Please, please, do not go out and get these drugs. They can be deadly, and I secretly think that's the real reason behind some of these starlets going to the hospital for "exhaustion". Google their side-effects and then you'll know what I mean.

Caffeine, and other stimulants are commonly used to keep them pepped up, some of them drink quite a substantial amount of coffee to keep going.


----------



## jakk-attakk

I heard Victoria Beckham lives on strawberries and water and NOTHING else. and that came from her ex dietician!


----------



## CellyCell

Thanks Saje, Babette and a few others - it's really refreshing to get others perspective on things I would've never thought. Interesting topic.

Oh, and I bet some celebrities do have eating disorders - but how are we all to know?

Like, Gwen Stefani - has anyone read some of the things she says when it comes to weight? I'm sure it's taken out of context but I have a feeling there's more to it. Hmm. Just my feeling because what she has said is unsettling to me.


----------



## mandilly

I think that those who are significantly under eating are always battling to maintain their strength. Just because the actress/actor doesn't faint, doesn't mean they aren't struggling to stay on their feet either. Sadly, extreme diets are a big part of acting--not just to look good on the red carpet, but to actually fit into roles the actor/actress will portray. I mean, think back to when Tom Hanks did Cast Away. He lost a GOOD amount of weight during filming to portray being stranded on an island. Then think back to Charlize Theron for her role in Monster. She had to gain a considerable amount of weight to portray Aileen. Don't forget, unhealthy gaining, or gaining too quickly, is just as bad as losing weight.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard Victoria Beckham lives on strawberries and water and NOTHING else. and that came from her ex dietician! yeah shes got david as desert i would skip meals to eat that


----------

